

Lacona – Real Natural Language Text Commands for Mac [In-Browser Demo] - brandonhorst
http://lacona.io

======
brandonhorst
Full disclosure: Lacona is on Kickstarter, shooting for launch in January.

I'm the developer, feel free to ask any questions!

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Can you eject stuff from it?

~~~
brandonhorst
Out-of-the-box, no (I needed to cap myself to prevent scope creep). But adding
that functionality as a custom command would be very trivial. If a member of
the community does not make a custom command very early on, I will likely do
it myself, because that would be super useful.

Custom Commands are built using Javascript, and have all of the power of
Node.JS at their disposal. Check out more details here:
[https://github.com/lacona/kickstarter-nerd-
details](https://github.com/lacona/kickstarter-nerd-details)

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Thanks. Who knows, I might even do it myself

